# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  ԱպաԼուր

## Գաղթական

Շատ է խոսվում այսօրվա հայկական մեդիայի մեծ մասի մութ ուժերին վաճառված լինելու ու անկեղծ ապատեղեկատվություն տարածելու մասին:

Ընդ որում՝ շատ, այսպես կոչված, լրատվամիջոցներ էնքան անգրագետ են, որ դա միանգամից աչք է ծակում:
Բայց կան և այնպիսիք, որ շատ զգույշ ու հմուտ են գործում և բավական դժվար է նրանց իրական նպատակները հասկանալ:

Բացելով այս թեման՝ առաջարկում եմ կիսվել միմյանց հետ այս կամ այն լրատվամիջոցից տպավորություններով ու դարձնել դա քննարկման առարկա:
Ինչպես նաև՝ պարբերաբար ցիտել էստեղ ֆեյք և/կամ սադրիչ լուրերը, որոնք տարածվում են լայն լսարան ունեցող կայքերում:

Քայլ արա, մերժիր Միշին ))

----------

Varzor (22.09.2019), Աթեիստ (21.09.2019), Արշակ (23.09.2019), Հայկօ (21.09.2019), Տրիբուն (21.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Սկսենք «168 ժամ»-ից (168.am):
Անընդհատ ու լիքը տեղեր հանդիպում էր, որ որևէ լրատվամիջոց ինչ-որ նյութեր ա տեղադրում՝ 168 ժամին հղվելով:

Դա արդեն մի քիչ կասկածելի էր..

Հետո վստահածս աղբյուրներից մեկից իմացա, որ 168 ժամի գլխավոր խմբագիր Սաթիկ Սեյրանյանը վառ հականիկոլական ա ու դրա համար էլ նյութերի մեծ մասը կողմնակալ ա ներկայացված:

Բայց վերջին կաթիլը մոտս լցվեց Նիկոլի էս վերջին ասուլիսի ժամանակ, երբ 168.am-ից լրագրողը հարց ա տալիս Ղրիմի պատկանելության մասին:
Ասենք մարդ ինչքան սրիկա պիտի լինի, որ էս նեղ մաջալին, էն էլ՝ Պուտինի այցից առաջ, փորձի ոչ թե անձամբ Նիկոլին այլ սաղ Հայաստանը պադստավկա անել..

Հլա չխորանանք, թե էդ հարցը վաբշե ինչ կապ ուներ էլի ասուլիսի թեմային ու ոգուն..

Էլ դավաճանը ո՞նց ա լինում:

Հ.Գ. Եզրակացություն. 168.am-ին հղվողներին էլ եմ, սրանից հետո, խլամ համարում:

----------

boooooooom (21.09.2019), Chuk (24.09.2019), Lion (21.09.2019), Varzor (22.09.2019), Աթեիստ (21.09.2019), Արշակ (22.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (22.09.2019), Տրիբուն (21.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Panorama.am

Մի ժամանակ սա շատ էի կարդում, բայց նախորդ տարվա վերջերից՝ էլ չէ:

Հիմնադիրներից մեկը ԱԺ աշխատակազմի նախկին ղեկավար Արա Սաղաթելյանն էր՝ ՀՀԿ-ական Արման Սաղաթելյանի եղբայրը:
Բայց նախորդ տարեվերջին Արա Սաղաթելյանն իր բաժին 49%-ը փոխանցեց քոչիստ Արմեն Թավադյանին:

ՈՒ բավական է մեկ անգամ էլ հիմա կայք մտնել ու գլխավոր լուրերը թեթև աչքի անցկացնել՝ դրանց որակն ու ուղղվածությունը հասկանալու համար:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.09.2019), Արշակ (23.09.2019), Տրիբուն (23.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Հիմա մի հատ էլ ապալուր.
Ապատեղեկատվություն տարածող կայքերը տարեկան 235 մլն դոլար են ստանում
Սկզբնաղբյուր
Չնայած հոդվածում առավելապես սլաքները թեքում են ՌԴ հատուկ ծառայությունների կողմը, բայց դրանից բուն էություն չի փովում` *ապատեղեկատվություն տարածելը եկամտաբեր է*:
Բնականաբար որևէ կասկած չկա, թե ով է վճարում յուրաքանչյուր ապատեղեկատվության համար` նրանք, ում դա ձեռնտու է:

Քանի վճարող կա, գրող հաստատ կգտնվի` չկասկածեք:

----------

Lion (23.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս էլ՝ Hayeli.am-ը.

Ապալուր

Հերքում

----------

Աթեիստ (24.09.2019), Տրիբուն (24.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Hraparak.am

Նախկիններին քաղաքական դաշտ «ականջներից ձգող» բերող աղբյուրներից ա,
քանի որ ով ինչ փըստցնի՝ միանգամից հրապարակում են՝ լինի ՀՀԿ-իստ, քոչիստ թե անհիմն բամբասանք:

Իսկ երեկ էլ Նիկոլի որդու մասին սենց բան են գրում.




> Արցախի մեր աղբյուրը ուշագրավ լուր հաղորդեց մեզ, որ օրեր առաջ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի որդին՝ Աշոտ Փաշինյանը իր զորամասում պատմության մեջ է ընկել։ Նա որոշել է, որ ինչպես իր հայրն է Հայաստանում «կարգուկանոն» հաստատում, այնպես էլ ինքն է պարտավոր իր ծառայած զորամասում կարգուկանոն հաստատել։ Եւ սկսել է աջ ու ձախ խելք ու խրատ սովորեցնել զինծառայողներին, անգամ սպայակազմին։ Դիտողություններ է արել խոհարարներին, կարգազանց զինվորների մասին տեղեկացրել է զորամասի ղեկավարությանը եւ այլն։ Մի խոսքով, չգրված կանոններ է խախտել, ինչը վրդովվեցրել է ծառայակիցներին։


Հետաքրքիր ա չէ՞..
«..չգրված կանոններ է խախտել..»
Իրեն հարգող լրատվամիջոցը սենց բան կգրի՞..
ՈՒ, ձեռի հետ էլ,
«կարգազանց զինվորների մասին տեղեկացրել է զորամասի ղեկավարությանը»...
ՈՒ սա գրում են մի տղու մասին, ով դեռ ծառայության մեջ ա..
այսինքն՝ եթե անգամ ինֆոն ճիշտ ա, «Հրապարակ»-ը՝ դա հանրայնացնելով, հարվածում է նրա անվտանգությանը (հաշվի առնելով մեր բանակում գործող բարքերը):


Պատասխանում է Արծրուն Հովհաննիսյանը.

https://www.facebook.com/10000076852...689066?sfns=mo




> «Հրապարակը» հերթական անգամ, ամեն ինչ տակն ու վրա անելով, խաղում է մարդկանց ճակատագրերի հետ: «ՎԱՐՉԱՊԵՏԻ ՈՐԴԻՆ ԿՈՆՖԼԻԿՏ Է ՈՒՆԵՑԵԼ...» վերնագրով նյութը, իհարկե մեծ դիտումներ կապահովի կայքին, սակայն որևէ աղերս չունի իրականության հետ: 
> Նման բան տեղի չի ունեցել առհասարակ: Եթե ձեր եղբայրներին կամ ծառայած ընկերներին հարցնեք, ապա նրանք էլ կփաստեն, որ նման խոսակցությունները բնորոշ են բոլոր կոլեկտիվներին ու կառույցներին, բոլոր նորակոչիկները ունենում են տարբեր ադապտացիոն խնդիրներ և ժամանակ, որոնք հարթվում են հրամանատարության գրագետ աշխատանքի շնորհիվ: 
> Այդ ամենը «Հրապարակը» ներկայացրել է կոպտագույն սխալներով ու անթույլատրելի որակումներով: Սակայն սա դեռ ամենը չէ: 
> Չճշտված տեղեկությունները ներկայացնել այնպես, որ զինծառայողի անձնական արժանապատվությունն ու արժեհամակարգը ոտնահարել՝ վտանգի տակ դնելով միաժամանակ մի քանի զինծառայողների, կարող է միայն որևէ պատասխանատվություն չունեցողը, կամ զինվորական համազգեստը չհարգողը: Զինվորը բանակն է իսկ բանակը ազգն է: Հետևությունները թողնում եմ ընթերցողիս․․․ 
> Հ.Գ. եթե վաղը մեծ տառերով վերնագիր դնեք ու ինձ թիրախավորեք, հիշեք, ես ձեզանից այլ բան չեմ սպասում: Սակայն զինվորների կյանք ուղղակի խնդրում եմ մի մտեք, այնտեղ շատ նուրբ հարցեր կան:



Հ.Գ. Չմոռանանք, որ երեկվա Նիկոլի հայտարարությանը Վանեցյանն արձագանքեց միանգամից ու դա արեց հենց Հրապարակ-ի միջոցով:
Սա ուղղակի՝ խորհելու համար..

----------

Աթեիստ (24.09.2019), Տրիբուն (24.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս էլ՝ Hayeli.am-ը.
> 
> Ապալուր
> 
> Հերքում


Մոռացել էի նշել, որ Հայելու հիմնադիր-նախագահը Անժելա Թովմասյանն ա՝ ՍԴ անդամ Հրայր Թովմասյանի քույրը...

Հ.Գ. Հատկանշական ա, որ նախկին ոստիկանապետի «վերջին բառերի» մասին Հրայր Թովմասյանի քույրը ՔԿ-ից շուտ ա «տեղեկանում» )))

----------

Varzor (24.09.2019), Տրիբուն (24.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Որոշեցի ուղղակի գրառումս մեջբերել` իսկական ապատեղեկատվության և նույնսիկ զրպարտանքի մասին է:
politik.am` դիմակը պատռվեց (կամ էլ պատռվածքը մեծացավ, հերթականը պատռվեց և այլն  :Smile:  )



> Վարչապետի գերթանկարժեք վոյաժը
> 
> Ըստ politik.am-ի վերլուծության վարչապետի ուղևորությունը ԱՄՆ պետք է որ արժեցած լինի մոտ 330հզ դոլար, ինչ-որ Gulfstream G550 "գերթանկարժեք" ինթնաթիռով:
> Էդ նյութին անդրադարձել են բազմաթիվ կայքեր, բլոգերներ և այլն:
> 
> Հիմա ոմանք կասեն դեղին մամուլ, բայց.
> Սա ակնհայտ ուռճացված թիվ է, քանի որ կայքի լրագրողները գներ են ճշտել ինչ-որ Jets.ru կայքից: Թե ինչու կոնկրետ այդ կայքից, արդեն մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս:
> Օրինակ, Private Jet Charter կայքից տեղեկանում ենք, որ նշված տեսակի ինքնաթիռի մեկ ժամվա վարձույթը $6909 Է:
> 
> ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որոշեցի ուղղակի գրառումս մեջբերել` իսկական ապատեղեկատվության և նույնսիկ զրպարտանքի մասին է:
> politik.am` դիմակը պատռվեց (կամ էլ պատռվածքը մեծացավ, հերթականը պատռվեց և այլն  )


Սա հաստատվել է ու վայթե ընդհանուր շատ ավելի թանկ է նստելու։ 
Ու վարչապետ պահելը առհասարակ թանկ հաճույք ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Սա հաստատվել է ու վայթե ընդհանուր շատ ավելի թանկ է նստելու։ 
> Ու վարչապետ պահելը առհասարակ թանկ հաճույք ա։


Սխալ ա գրած։
Էդքան ոչ թե չվերթն ա, այլ այցը, որ ներառում ա նաև չվերթը։

----------

Varzor (26.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սխալ ա գրած։
> Էդքան ոչ թե չվերթն ա, այլ այցը, որ ներառում ա նաև չվերթը։


Թող այցը լինի: Իմ կարծիքով մեկա հավայի ծախս ա, որովհետև ոչինչ չփոխող հավայի այց էր:

----------


## Varzor

> Սա հաստատվել է ու վայթե ընդհանուր շատ ավելի թանկ է նստելու։ 
> Ու վարչապետ պահելը առհասարակ թանկ հաճույք ա։


Ապեր, Աթեիստն արդեն ասեց` ամբողջ այցի մասին է խոսքը:

Մեջբերածս ապալուրը խոսում էր միայն չվերթի մասին` ակնհայտ ապատեղեկատվություն տարածողներ են:
Նաև հավելեմ, որ այցին մենակ վարչապետը չի մասնակցել  :Wink: 

Այո, վարչապետ պահելը թանկ է` կորչի վարչապետը  :LOL: 




> Թող այցը լինի: Իմ կարծիքով մեկա հավայի ծախս ա, որովհետև ոչինչ չփոխող հավայի այց էր:


Էդ արդեն էս թեմայի նյութը չի  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Սխալ ա գրած։
> Էդքան ոչ թե չվերթն ա, այլ այցը, որ ներառում ա նաև չվերթը։


Դե, բայց աժիոտաժ սարքեցին իրենց ապատեղեկատվությամբ: Բայց ԻՀԿ որևէ շոշափելի արդյունքի չհասան, բայց որոշակի նստվածք մարդկանց մոտ այնուամենայնիվ կմնա:
Այ հենց սենց էլ ապատեղեկատվությունն աշխատում է  :Sad:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.09.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե, բայց աժիոտաժ սարքեցին իրենց ապատեղեկատվությամբ: Բայց ԻՀԿ որևէ շոշափելի արդյունքի չհասան, բայց որոշակի նստվածք մարդկանց մոտ այնուամենայնիվ կմնա:
> Այ հենց սենց էլ ապատեղեկատվությունն աշխատում է


Խնդիրն էնքան անհանգստացնող ա, որ վարչապետը նույնիսկ իր այսօրվա ՄԱԿ-ի ելույթի մեջ դա ներառեց։

----------

Varzor (04.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական



----------

Varzor (04.11.2019), Աթեիստ (03.11.2019), Վիշապ (03.11.2019), Տրիբուն (03.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ



----------

Varzor (04.11.2019), Աթեիստ (03.11.2019), Գաղթական (03.11.2019)

----------

